# a good paint to paint my 706



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i want to paint my 706 agine but was wondering what is a good paint to use i used dupacolor automotive paint and clear coat last time but it didnt hold up that well one of my other reels bumped it in my pier cart and it just knocked the paint right off..maybe i did something wrong do yall have any tips as to what i can do different this time or maybe a different paint that works better thanks agine guys


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you never want to have to paint it again, Duracoat it. Talk to Pompano Joe. He can have it Duracoated for you I believe. It's a pretty pricey process though...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The best thing I've found over the counter is epoxy appliance paint. Very limited on color and surface prep. has to be near perfect. Dura coating is great, but the reel has to be pretty special to justify the cost. CeraKote is another coating system that I've heard good reports on.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah i looked at the duracoat and was like wow...i would love to use it cause that stuff is nice but a bit out of my price range for some thing that is going to the pier


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> The best thing I've found over the counter is epoxy appliance paint. Very limited on color and surface prep. has to be near perfect.
> 
> if i use this.. do they have a clear coat for it or would have to find my own clear for it cause i dont think i am going use the dupacolor anymore


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

any auto paint done using the same process as painting a vehicle holds up just as good as your car does


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

ive painted dozens


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

rattle can isnt worth your time or money ...well the color will work ...but not the primer or clear due to not having a catalyst/hardener


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with cc.I use only two part coatings.I use 2-part high build epoxy primers and 2-part polyurethane hg finish.Both have build in rust inhibitors,and the urethane has a high gloss finish. No need for clear coat.Prep is everything.I use a very fine blast media.CC's work is awesome..Would much rather take it to him,haha.I do em for fun.He's a pro!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks pompano...and yes anything that has the hardener will work ...i know squidder does duracoat ...they look great and hold up better than urethane due to the baking process...that stuff has some decent colors but nothing like the candy and pearls that i use from house of kolor..if i was was wanting a black one or even a metallic i would go that route ...i personally prefer some wilder colors..and you just cant get the deep tri coat pearls or candy colors in the duracoat or cerekote ... paint is a hard sale really..mostly because people are used to the backporch warrior with the rattle can..which is fine because the creative juices need to start flowing somewhere...but you are correct ..i think 80% of making urethane or any other paint look good and hold up to the elements is prep work..i use fine sand, walnut shells, and plastic media in a blast cabinet to prep mine...and then some sanding ...then a sealer or direct to metal primer...preferably a 2k sandable primer...some of my reels even get wet sanded just like a car does when it is being prepped...then whatever color is being used ...all of mine are kind of baked on technically ...just not in an oven...i used an 1800 watt infared paint dryer ...dont really need the dryer if you have a good place to put your pieces while they are drying ...but speeding up the process never hurts...

i hope i didnt ramble to much and this helps someone..this stuff is no secret ...just take your time at first...do your own trial and error...and after enough time behind the trigger it will be easy and rewarding ...its like a car show on the pier or wherever your fishing:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Many years ago I painted the green Penn reels with a Preval sprayer and the paint was auto paint for a Fiat. The green was a perfect match. It was an enamel paint so no clear coat was needed. The Preval sprayer I used was the cheap one with the clear bottle and air supply.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Clear glass bottle..or the hazing looking plastics..its sounds like a single stage enamel..just like the older cars as you wax them some color comes of on your pad


----------

